
Blood Sugar Control Linked to Memory Decline, Study Says - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/01/health/31memory.html
======
chaostheory
i hate posts where you have to login to see the full article

~~~
jon_dahl
Me too. But if anything is worth having a login, it's nytimes.com. Login once
and you won't be prompted to login again.

~~~
cabalamat
Use bugmenot and you won't have to log in agains either.

Compulsory logins are stupid; all they achieve is alienating people. Whenever
I have had to do one, I've deliberately given false information to pay them
back for their obnoxiousness.

------
rw
Summary?

~~~
gcheong
Poor regulation of blood sugar can negatively affect memory. As we age,
regulation of blood sugar gets worse possibly explaining the correlation
between age and cognitive decline Exercise helps regulate blood sugar.
Recommendation - you should exercise.

~~~
anamax
Some programmer eating habits are also ways to control blood sugar, often with
a weight gain side effect.

~~~
spydez
I'm not sure 24/7 pegging your blood sugar all the way to 11 is what they were
thinking of as 'controlled blood sugar'...

